# I am an bozo because.......



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Well let me be the first to say SORRY! I am a bozo!! Jeff aka jkam

I was doing an I-Trader a few minuets ago and went click click clitity click SUBMIT......and LOOKED at my handy-work,,
OH MAN!!! I gave the poor guy a NEG I-Trader when really I was intending to give a +1 .....Sooooo 

I sent a pm to our lord and master so I am sure it will be corrected :
*Any one else being a little less than smart this fine Friay ?*


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

issue's been resolved


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

no. i think its just you Bill. you are projecting your short comings onto others. there is help for that.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> no. i think its just you Bill. you are projecting your short comings onto others. there is help for that.


rofl


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> no. i think its just you Bill. you are projecting your short comings onto others. there is help for that.





Smiladon said:


> rofl


ha ha ha .......would that be covered under my extended medical ........


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

AWW come on am I the only one that does these things ...LOL heres one...

I purchased a uv sterilizer from april...a few months back....noticed the light was lookin a bit dull. Bought another bulb and proceeded to change it. the glass cover was real brown in colour and would not come clean.....It was then I noticed the elastic band still wrapped around the original bulb ( for shipping purposes )  it was charred up pretty well and stuck to the glass and bulb. All the brown was burnt elastic band smoke stuck to the inside .....LOL ...must read instructions....may of said something about removing it first 

all I can say is I can't wait for Alzheimer's..Every day would be a new day 
bill


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

nope......seems like its still just you Bill.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

I tripped over a box today


----------



## BigFatLyre (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm going deaf. Why does everyone leave a message at speed like they've just had a Starbucks Americano? Or is it just moi?
That was what work was like today. 
Take a nap.


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

BigFatLyre said:


> I'm going deaf. Why does everyone leave a message at speed like they've just had a Starbucks Americano? Or is it just moi?
> That was what work was like today.
> Take a nap.


lol..no americano for me...usually it's just a grande frappucinno with an extra shot...or energy drinks(NOS, full throttle..monster...red bull..yada)...or just sugar high...haha


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

caramel frap w/ extra shot
only like the full throttle drink.. the rest taste like crap


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i left my algae magnet on the tank side and my kid decided to help me out. 3 uprooted anubias nanas and some glosso aswell.

plus i managed to throw 2 cutting boards a good 10 feet emptying the dishwasher fast, lol


----------

